# Logitech Cordless Desktop MX  5500 Revolution Kompatibilität



## TheNBP (13. April 2008)

Hi,
Da meine geliebte Cherry Tastatur langsam den Geist aufgiebt, überlege mir das oben genannte Set aus Maus und Tastatur zuzulegen die über Bluetooth mit dem PC kommunizieren, hätte dazu aber noch ein paar Fragen.

1.) Ist das Keyboard trotz der Bluetooth Funktechnik auch im BIOS benutzbar?

2.) Existieren Treiber für Linux? Auf die Spezialtasten könnte ich unter Linux getrost verzichten. Würde mich nur interessieren ob es überhaupt möglich ist Maus und Tastatur zu benutzen.

3.) Welche Programme kann man mit den Media Player Tasten an der Tastatur steuern? Hängt wohl in erster Linie von der SetPoint Software von Logitech ab.
Ich bin mir sicher das der Windows Media Player funktioniert, aber wie sieht es mit Winamp aus (wäre mir sehr wichtig), und VLC (wäre cool, aber könnte ich verschmerzen wenn es nicht geht)

Ich habe nach Antworten auf diese Fragen lange gegooglet, aber keine Antworten gefunden. Wäre nett wenn mir ein Besitzer des MX 5500 Sets ein Paar Auskünfte geben könnte.

Grüsse Jan


----------



## chmee (14. April 2008)

zu 1 - Bin mir recht sicher, dass sie ausserhalb des OS nicht funktionieren wird.
zu 2 - Solange Bluetooth-Treiber für Linux existieren - davon geh ich aus - wird auch die Tastatur funktionieren.
zu 3 - im Moment keine Antwort, da der andere Rechner nicht an ist, wo eine Logitech-Tastatur mit Mediatasten dranhängt.

mfg chmee


----------



## olqs (14. April 2008)

zu 1 - Bin mir zu 98% sicher das das gehen wird. Sorry chmee 
Hab selbst ne diNovo Edge Tastatur und die geht, obwohl Bluetooth, auch schon im Bios.

zu 2 - Sollte ebenfalls funktionieren. Bluetooth wird unter Linux gut unterstützt. Ob du die Tastatur aber überhaupt einrichten musst bleibt fraglich, da die auch ohne Treiber im Bios und Windows funktioniert.

zu 3 - Bei mir gehn die auch bei Winamp. VLC nutz ich nichts und kann dazu nichts sagen.


----------

